# "Maple Overload" Breakfast Fattie



## czarcastic (Jan 23, 2011)

My version of the a breakfast fattie starts with fresh sausage with country-maple seasoning and a chopped granny smith apple.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Brush with REAL maple syrup (not maple flavored corn syrup!)







Sprinkle on some shredded cheese, then put a can of corned beef hash into a quart-size bag, turn it into a slab, and lay that on top of the cheese.







Rolled like a pin-wheel steak and wrapped in Maple Bacon







On the smoker @ 225º for 4-1/2 hours with Apple wood and Cherry.







Since this was going to be for breakfast tomorrow, I threw a whole (split) chicken on about an hour in.







THE MONEY SHOT:
4-1/2 hours later, the "Fattie" is finished... But not ready to eat. Let it cool, wrap it in plastic, and put it in the fridge overnight to firm-up and let the flavors develop. (This is for breakfast tomorrow!)







Meantime, the chicken is done. Pair with sweet cornbread pudding , a black bean and corn medley, and of course a side of my home-made barbecue sauce.







THE REVEAL: 
... Next morning - out of the fridge, unrapped, and the first cut.  Looks good!







Into the cast iron skillet to crisp up the corned beef hash, and make a couple of fried eggs. Meanwhile, toast up some English muffins.







Brush the muffin with maple butter (equal parts melted butter and maple syrup), and stack the fattie patty, a slice of smoked gouda, and the egg.







BREAKFAST IS SERVED!


----------



## wildflower (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd hit hard on that!!


----------



## redneck69 (Jan 24, 2011)

very nice, i just got done eating and i'm hungry again..lol


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW, McDonalds sure doesn't have that... Looks Great...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't talk I'm drooling so bad


----------



## les3176 (Jan 24, 2011)

Can i get that at the drivethru???? Man that looks awesome Great job!!


----------



## biteme7951 (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome fatty!!! Did you have the bacon under the rolled out sausage or put it on after the fact......That is one nice looking weave!


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 24, 2011)

I have three or fours of those please!!!!


----------



## czarcastic (Jan 24, 2011)

biteme7951 said:


> Awesome fatty!!! Did you have the bacon under the rolled out sausage or put it on after the fact......That is one nice looking weave!




Bite, I put the weave on afterwards.  Since I was making a "pinwheel" roll, it would get tucked in if I did it first.  Although.... that might not be a bad idea!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow.  That fattie looks awesome!  Love the idea of the cheese, the apples and the maple syurp together.  Great flavor combo.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Now how do you compete with that "Dude". Your fattie does look awesome and your sammie sure does beat the dog poo out of an Egg-a-muffin.


----------



## porked (Jan 24, 2011)

Man, you hit home on that one. Corned beef hash? My favorite for breakfast. Outstanding job, I applaud you sir.


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 24, 2011)

That is AWESOME!!!

No disrespect meant, but that is a real EGG MCMUFFIN that you could be proud to serve, good job, fantastic!

If I had English Muffins I would make a humble attempt to duplicate that.

Gene


----------



## boykjo (Jan 24, 2011)

I see a major problem with your fattie..............................you only made one...... nice job


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll take 5 dozen of those to go! WOW, WOW, WOW, WOW!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That is soooo friggin awesome I can't even describe! I love corned beef hash and fatties and maple syrup. Way to go, that one knocks it out of the park!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep I agree with all the above. AWESOME!


----------



## tom in nc (Jan 28, 2011)

Holy cow, that breakfast sandwich looks phenomenal!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 28, 2011)

lookin' GREAT there, Czar! you hit couple of my sweet spots... maple syrup makes all sorts of things better, and canned corned beef hash - totally one of my guilty pleasures!! I might have to steal that fatty recipe.  More maple syrup on the side, anyone?


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 29, 2011)

Things that make you say WOW - great looking fattie and sandwich for sure


----------



## meateater (Jan 29, 2011)

Holy fattie Elizibeth!!! I'm a coming!!!  (Fred Sanford insert) That's a slice of heaven right there. I had to bookmark that one.


----------



## red (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome! I never thought about making a sandwich out of one of these things!


----------



## red (Feb 6, 2011)

I also love the 'Light' muffins you chose. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Again, excellent job!


----------



## gdkmp (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, simply awesome!!!!!!


----------



## sqwib (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't laugh but I swear I can smell the maple syrup.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2011)

Mighty tasty looking stuff !!!

Thanks for the views,

Bear


----------



## czarcastic (Feb 7, 2011)

Red said:


> I also love the 'Light' muffins you chose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, ya gotta get your fiber somehow, you know!


----------



## drakin (Feb 27, 2011)

Now that was Awsome!!


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 27, 2011)

Now that looks good.. nice job


----------



## ak1 (Feb 27, 2011)

So, where's the maple overload??

Damn, that is one tasty lookin' sammie. drooldrooldrooldrool!!!!


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 28, 2011)

Steven, that's a great looking fattie, if any fattie that I have seen, should be on the cover of a Southern Living Magazine that one is it!  From the inside out to the bacon weave that is one beautiful fattie.  Now as far as all the maple, I think I could take some of it but it might just be a bit too much maple for my personal taste!  With that said, I must be in the minority as you already have 2 pages full of positive comments so please, keep up the good work my friend!  If it looks that good it has to be good and I love the samich idea, had not though about that one but man they look great.  Steven, may all your smokes be great ones!

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## notsbbq (Mar 5, 2011)

That looks absolutely incredible!  I may just have to try that out myself.  I love corned beef hash.


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 7, 2011)

WOWWW!!!!!!! Do you deliver???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  OUTSTANDING fattie!!!


----------

